# Buffering avec Partage à domicile Apple TV 4



## jujuxim (26 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai acheté la nouvelle Apple TV (4ème génération) et quand je fais du partage à domicile avec des vidéos réencodées par moi (avec IVY Pro), l'épisode (ou le film) s'arrête régulièrement, et puis reprend. Quand je regarde la barre de progression, je vois que l'Apple TV ne bufferise qu'une partie et s'arrête ensuite. Je n'ai aucun soucis par contre avec la 3ème génération qui met en tampon tout l'épisode et très vite. J'ai trouvé que je n'étais pas le seul avec ce soucis sur des forums US (j'ai acheté mon Apple TV aux US) mais je ne vois aucune trace ici. Est-ce que vous avez le même soucis ? Avez-vous trouvez une solution ? J'ai le soucis aussi en ethernet que en Wi-fi et les fichiers sont sur mon iMac. Merci


----------



## Eric01 (2 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Même soucis avec des films achetés sur l'Apple Store et téléchargé sur mon Mac, par contre, ces mêmes films marchent très bien sur l'Apple TV3. Bizarrement, j'ai d'autres films en HD qui se lisent sans problème.

J'ai eu aussi un soucis avec un film en location, le buffering ne commence pas, l'apple TV4 saute et revient au menu de lancement du film et il y a un message d'erreur d'iTunes sur le Mac. Hélas, ce film fonctionne normalement sur l'Apple TV3.

Malheureusement, je n'ai pas trouvé de solution, redémarrage, reinitialisation ...

Il faut attendre une mise à jour !


----------



## Eric01 (5 Décembre 2015)

Hier soir, encore un film en location impossible à lire avec l'Apple TV4, quand j'appuie, l'écran devient noir et ça saute au menu avec un message d'erreur sur le Mac !!!
J'ai remis l'Apple TV3 et ça marche !

Personne n'a ça ?


----------



## Eric01 (9 Décembre 2015)

Bon, mise à jour en version 9.1 ce jour, le problème de "buffering" semble avoir disparu. Par contre je n'ai pas peu essayer un film en location. pour voir


----------



## jujuxim (10 Décembre 2015)

Eric01 a dit:


> Bon, mise à jour en version 9.1 ce jour, le problème de "buffering" semble avoir disparu. Par contre je n'ai pas peu essayer un film en location. pour voir


Moi aussi la mise à jour à résolu le problème, je n'ai pas tester d'achat, mais je passe régulièrement par le cloud.


----------



## Eric01 (10 Décembre 2015)

Les films achetés fonctionnaient avant la mise à jour (sauf pour le buffering), c'est les films en location qui ne passaient pas chez moi !


----------

